# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  European Metaverse Awards

## Airicist2

europeanmetaverseawards.com

twitter.com/EuroMetaAwards

linkedin.com/company/europeanmetaverseawards

CEO and Event Executive Producer - Thom Barnhardt

Community Manager - Mia Belušić

PR and Marketing for U.S. market - Eric Eddy

European Metaverse Awards 2022 - October 27, 2022, Berlin, Germany

----------


## Airicist2

Article "The Recursive Partners With the First Annual European Metaverse Awards"

by Alexander Kukolev
August 15, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"The 1st Annual American Metaverse Summit And Awards debuts March 2023"
Inaugural Event Celebrating Everything Metaverse Announces 21 Award Categories; Nominations Open from October 1st

October 3, 2022

----------

